# 2 FOLLIES BUT NO EGGS



## julesg39 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Ladies

I guess I am looking for some ideas here.  A quick update.

Just been for EC today, they got two small follies, but there were no eggs in them.  Oestrogen was  1650.  Anyway reasons for this are fairly obvious, I only have 1 ovary, it's got a big cyst in it (which they thought was endo, but today the doc said it was a sort of mucus, could be to do with previous surgery), low AMH 1.5, ovary attached to back of uterus, some bowel also attached.  I have had lots of surgery, ruptured appendix, laparoscopy for endo x 2,  laparotomy for endo, then major bowel surgery for perforated bowel, with a colostomy for a while and then reversal and I am nearly 40.

Doc reckons only way is DE, but me and DH not that keen on that.

So, I am thinking I clearly do have hardly any eggs.  Has anyone had a response like this and then gone on to produce an egg?  This is so upsetting I am just trying to decide whether or not to try again or move on.

Grateful for any help/experience/ideas.

Jx


----------



## Want to be positive (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi there jules
I'm in the middle of my 2nd ivf and have only 2 follicles. Due for my EC on Friday. Desperately hoping for some eggs, but fear that my situation will be like yours.
This leaves me unsure what to do next. I don't want to give up on this cycle just yet, but its hard to stay positive when the odds are so stacked against you.
I'm trying to think through the ins and outs of DE. Its going to be hard to give up the dream, but I do think its something I would consider. There's still no guarantee though even if you go down that road.
Reading a lot of posts on here, it might be worth getting second opinon and see, for example, if a gentler protocol might work. I'm thinking about that myself as I'm maxed out on the drugs and clearly still a poor responder. Some clinics (eg Lister) do seem (from the posts on here) to specialise in poor responders, so it might be worth contacting one of these.
I really hope you find the right solution for you. Wishing you the very best of luck - we need it!


----------



## julesg39 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks WTBP

Good luck with this cycle.  

I am going to do some reading and give myself a break for a wee while.

Jx


----------

